# First Major Issue



## Reboopie (Sep 12, 2013)

This morning when making soap everything was going great and then I added my fragrance. The soap immediately got much thicker and started to bubble. Imagine alka selters to avoid a huge mess I immediately dumped it into the mold. It continued to bubble for a while. 

I have used this bottle of fragrance several times before and never had an issue. I assume it is the oil that caused the problem. Can this soap be saved? 

I am so glad that this did not happen when I was first starting out making soap or I would have decided soap making wasn't for me.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

how old was the fragrance oil? Are you sure you didn't leave out an oil? Did you discount the liquid amount in your lye solution?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Where did you buy your fragrance oil? It sounds like it might contain alcohol.....


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

What temps are you soaping at? Some FO's require pretty low temps.


----------

